# effacer dossier grise et inutiles de iCloud Drive sur osx



## roquebrune (23 Décembre 2018)

A la longue les dossier inutiles s' accumulent sur iCloud Drive, y compris quand on prend une version pro , la version non pro reste  (scanbot, scanbot pro, sketches , sketches pro, ...) , ou bien des app essayées et desinstallees

Ce n'est bien sur pas tres grave  mais je ferais bien un gros nettoyage, savez vous comment faire ? Il y  a bien l 'option mettre dans la corbeille mais le dossier n' y va jamais

merci pour l' aide


----------



## iBaby (24 Décembre 2018)

Ce sont des apps iOS que tu veux supprimer depuis un Mac, non ?


----------



## roquebrune (24 Décembre 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> Ce sont des apps iOS que tu veux supprimer depuis un Mac, non ?


oui ce sont des anciennes app ios mais elles sont desinstallees et n' apparaissent pas dans iCloud Drive sur iOS , uniquement sur mac


merci


----------



## eckri (27 Décembre 2022)

et donc ? aucune réponse a ce problème ?
merci


----------

